# 5 girls need a home in Nor Cal



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

As you all may know I developed an allergy to my ratties and have been working thru it to keep my girls...sadly it took a turn for the worse and now my face and eyes swell up when I handle them.
My fiance and I decided we have to find them a new home.

They are all under a year as you can also see on my signature, there is 1 Siamese, 1 Hairless, 1 Agouti Bareback Dumbo, 1 Berkshire Rex and 1 Patched Dumbo Rex. [i can send you pics]
They all have their own cute little personalities which I can tell you more about if your interested. I would love for them all to go together if possible...if not we can maybe work something out.
They will come with their large cage and all their accessories.

Can drive a fair distance to meet you...especially if your willing to take them all.

This is really hard for me, they are amazing little critters. I hope somebody on here can help as I know you all adore your ratties as much as I do...are there any rescue groups?


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

I really wish I wasn't leaving the country or I would adopt your babies. I hope you find a great loving home for them and wish them the best. That must be hard having to give up your little ratties.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

what about idaho? is that too far? i was born in nor cali and have some family there still. i wouldnt mind meeting half way


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ive currently have 2 rats, one is expecting babies (accident lol) she has homes for her babies already, i was planning on keeping 4 of her babies, i have a whole back room dedicted to my rats, i own my own home and im married, i have one dog and two cats, the cats arent allowed in the rat room but they dont bother with them anyways lol. im a stay at home wife and i spend all day cleaning and taking care of my ratties, id love to add your sweet girls to my family  my boy rat is getting neuter too poor lil guy! so no more oopies ha.  if you would like to find out more or get ahold of me just pm me and ill give u my number and we can figure something out


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for the support and interest...I found them a loving home with a good friend of mine, she already has ratties and agreed to take on my 5 girls. I am happy they all went together and I can still visit and get updates on them...she has a neutered male so they even will have a boyfriend lol.
Its been very emotional! But at least they are safe and in good hands.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

aw ok good  i would have taken all of them too! i hate it when families get split up  thats good u wont have to drive tho!! thats really a bummer about the allergies tho! ive only gotten hives once in my life from a medication and it was sooo scary!


----------

